# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Replicator 2x replacement parts

## entre3D

Will this flashforge dual hot end work as a replacement on my rep 2x? 

https://www.flashforgeshop.com/produ...IaAs-yEALw_wcB

----------

